# Puppy will NOT STOP CRYING



## lukebonbon

My sincere apologies if this is elsewhere and I missed it. I have a 9 week old GSD puppy who will NOT STOP CRYING! Its much much worse in the crate as opposed to anywhere else, but, he cries when you walk out of the room or house, when you pick him up, put him down, whatever, he CRIES! And yeah, you know the yelping noise - the one where your neighbors think you're a dog beater - that noise lol!

1) He has been here 1 week, I have had him to 2 different vets who say he is completely healthy, it's just that some puppies cry more than others.

2) He has no worms. He pee and poop have both been tested and he has no cuts, wounds or broken bones.

3) He seems to pee ALOT! We take him out every hour on the hour, yet, he can have an accident in the house as little as 17 minutes after peeing outside.

4) He eats and drinks and poops fine.

So far, we have tried tapping on the top of the crate to quiet him down - doesnt work. We have tried shaking the can full of coins - NOPE. We have tried he squirt bottle - THAT MAKES HIM LOUDER! We have tried the "get down on all fours and stare him down" - that works for 1 member of the family, but not the other 3. 

My mom lives with me and she is a cancer patient. She said tonight that she couldnt even believe he had lungs left. He had cried the entire time (1 hour) that I was out food shopping. He cries in the crate, out of the crate, in your arms, on the floor, pretty much anywhere.

My 10 year old dog just snores thru the whole thing when he isnt looking at the puppy like he is nuts. If the puppy gets out of line with the older boy, he corrects him and the interaction between the dogs is all good.

He follows off leash well, knows his name already and is beginning to walk on leash.

He just cries. ALOT!

Oddly, when we go to bed at night, he sleeps on the floor in my bedroom, with my older dog and has no accidents and holds it for about 6 hours, then he wakes us up bouncing around the room and we take him out in the morning and he comes back in and sleeps a little more.

Clues? Please? I need sleep and I need to be able to leave the house for little things like work and food and silly stuff like that. 

There is ALWAYS someone here, ALWAYS.


----------



## Annichka

Wow - is your puppy my puppy's littermate? She's exactly the same, only we don't crate train so no crate issues.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Hi there,

I am a little confused by your post as you say that you need to be able to get some sleep but also say that she is quiet all night long and holds her bladder while loose in your bedroom?


Do you let her follow her from room to room? Often when puppies first come home they are quite traumatized by the separation from their mother and litter. They aren't used to being alone, ever, or even in a room by themself. 

Some gsds are very vocal but this does sound extreme. Generally what I do is to ignore the crying and reward the quiet behavior, even if it's only for a second. Hopefully that will gradually lengthen as she realizes she gets no attention for crying and positive attention for being quiet. 

One thing I've found that has worked for all of my puppies is to give them a lot of exercise and lots of really short training sessions so that they are worn out. 

Just one more question: what happened to the 2 year old gsd that you adopted a few months back?


----------



## Chris Wild

First, I would stop with the corrections, shaking cans and squirt bottles and all that. He is a baby and he is lonely and frustrated and probably a bit scared, and that sort of behavior on the part of the people is just going to make things worse by scaring him more and making an even more negative association with the crate.

As Ruth said, ignore the behavior you don't want and reward and praise the behavior you do want. It also helps to make the crate a positive place by feeding him in there, providing him with a stuffed kong or marrow bone or something to keep himself occupied with when he is in there, giving him treats for going in and then letting him right back out again and repeating that over and over. All these things will help him develop a more positive outlook on the crate, and that in turn will help him settle down more inside it.

Other things that can help is putting the crate in a secluded space where he can't see and hear everyone, which builds frustration over being imprisoned. Conversely, it may help to put the crate where he can see and hear and thus doesn't feel so lonely. Different pups react differently, so you may need to experiment to see which works best for him. Likewise, some pups do better if their crate is covered so they can't see all around, and thus more secure and den like. Others do better with a more open crate where they can see everything. Again, you'll have to experiment to see what works best for him. Playing a radio or TV on a low level so he hears the voices and doesn't feel so alone is also helpful with many pups.

As for the constant peeing and the accidents, is he on a set schedule for eating, drinking, potty breaks, play time and training time or does he have free access to eat and drink whatever he wants, whenever he wants? A schedule will definitely help here. The fact that he can hold it all night shows that he is capable, but the biggest difference there is probably that bedtime is somewhat predictable and there is no activity when everyone is asleep, whereas a lack of schedule the rest of the day can make things very difficult.


----------



## lukebonbon

Sorry if I wrote it goofy, I should have said "peace" rather than sleep. he just dont shut up.

The 2 yr old was returned to the spca. She was just plain vicious and after 6 weeks, 3 trainers, and her biting 2 dogs and 1 human, I gave up. I was afraid of her and so was my dog and everyone else in the house (and even my neighbors). Yeah I know, its never the dogs fault and always the human's fault but I (we) were unable to undo what had been done to her in the first 2 yrs of her life. I am 6'3 and when she jumped OVER MY HEAD - she was 7 feet in the air - SEVEN FEET! to attack someone and drug my 190lb kid 30 feet across the lawn, I had seen enough and went with a puppy.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Great advice, Chris! I agree to stop the corrections. It's traumatic enough for him to be in a new home, away from his mom and her litter. 

I also wanted to add that in my experience puppies often have to pee/poop in twos. So I wait with them outside until they've peed twice and pooed twice and then take them in. I find that if you bring them right in after pee or poop #1 you often get a second one in the house.


----------



## lukebonbon

Wow, thanks to both of you for your quick and helpful responses. Its been 10 yrs since I had a puppy.


----------



## lukebonbon

Yes Ruth, he DOES do the pee poop in twos sometimes!

Its not constant corrections, we are very gentle people. Its just I wanna love him and COMFORT him and find out what makes him cry and FIX IT FOR HIM


----------



## Iannotti

> Originally Posted By: lukebonbonMy sincere apologies if this is elsewhere and I missed it. I have a 9 week old GSD puppy who will NOT STOP CRYING! Its much much worse in the crate as opposed to anywhere else, but, he cries when you walk out of the room or house, when you pick him up, put him down, whatever, he CRIES! And yeah, you know the yelping noise - the one where your neighbors think you're a dog beater - that noise lol!
> 
> 1) He has been here 1 week, I have had him to 2 different vets who say he is completely healthy, it's just that some puppies cry more than others.
> 
> 2) He has no worms. He pee and poop have both been tested and he has no cuts, wounds or broken bones.
> 
> 3) He seems to pee ALOT! We take him out every hour on the hour, yet, he can have an accident in the house as little as 17 minutes after peeing outside.
> 
> 4) He eats and drinks and poops fine.
> 
> So far, we have tried tapping on the top of the crate to quiet him down - doesnt work. We have tried shaking the can full of coins - NOPE. We have tried he squirt bottle - THAT MAKES HIM LOUDER! We have tried the "get down on all fours and stare him down" - that works for 1 member of the family, but not the other 3.
> 
> My mom lives with me and she is a cancer patient. She said tonight that she couldnt even believe he had lungs left. He had cried the entire time (1 hour) that I was out food shopping. He cries in the crate, out of the crate, in your arms, on the floor, pretty much anywhere.
> 
> My 10 year old dog just snores thru the whole thing when he isnt looking at the puppy like he is nuts. If the puppy gets out of line with the older boy, he corrects him and the interaction between the dogs is all good.
> 
> He follows off leash well, knows his name already and is beginning to walk on leash.
> 
> He just cries. ALOT!
> 
> Oddly, when we go to bed at night, he sleeps on the floor in my bedroom, with my older dog and has no accidents and holds it for about 6 hours, then he wakes us up bouncing around the room and we take him out in the morning and he comes back in and sleeps a little more.
> 
> Clues? Please? I need sleep and I need to be able to leave the house for little things like work and food and silly stuff like that.
> 
> There is ALWAYS someone here, ALWAYS.


Get a clock that ticks...That will help settle her down and should put her to sleep....


----------



## lauramichelle

I slept on the floor by my puppy's crate with my hands stuck in it for the 1st week. It helped a ton. He'd lick my fingers and lay on my hand and go to sleep. That 1st week he woke up nearly every hour to go out to pee/poop. Now he sleeps all night. He was just used to peeing/pooping whenever he wanted at the breeder's since they had a whole run to use. He had to get used to holding it in his crate. I dont know what kind of crate you use...but my puppy was much happier in a wire crate than a plastic crate so he could see me better at night. He sleeps in my room in his crate.

He still pees/poops frequently...but I dont feel like taking him out to potty is all I do all day! He goes out when he wakes up from sleeping, after playing, after eating, and anytime he sniffs around in between those times.


----------



## onyx'girl

Wow! I am so glad Karlo's breeder set him up for success before he came home. He slept thru the nights w/out crying(crated next to my bed) and we have had only a handful of accidents(she used a litterbox for her pups, filled w/ cedar chips) in the house. 
I suggest a yummy marrow bone, from the butcher, or grocery-not pet store, when he is crated, gives him something to get his anxiety out on and will work his teething craving at the same time. Tic-tock clock worked for Onyx, too! She had a couple of crying nights, but I had her crate in the breezeway when she came home. If I had put it in the bedroom, I bet she would have been fine.


----------



## lukebonbon

Sheet on the crate, WOW, amazing! He quieted right down!


----------



## gsdlove212

Duchess had to have a sheet over her crate when she was a young pup or I would have her screaming as long as she was in there. No amount of sticking my fingers in would help, nor would ignoring her. But covering her crate did the trick. As she got older, she no longer needed it.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

THe other thing that helps me is as much exercise OUTSIDE the yard/house as I can. Off leash in a new place. Car rides. Meeting friends with good dogs/puppies for romps. Puppy classes?

If I can physically and mentally wear out my pup it's much better in the end.


----------



## meisha98

You may want to have some of your dirty smelly socks as stuffing in another sock tied up and left on a corner of the crate so your pup has your scent around him also. Don't leave it inside for too long of a time as he may chew it, so hanging it outside or putting it on top may work better.


----------



## JenM66

> Originally Posted By: lukebonbonSheet on the crate, WOW, amazing! He quieted right down!


My Gracie is 3 years old and we still put the sheet over her crate. She enjoys it. It makes her "forget" that her toys and humans are outside the crate and she sleeps well. I also was one who slept on the floor next to the crate, the first night, and then had the crate next to me for the next week - covered all the time. When she'd cry or get restless, my fingers went in, she licked and went back to sleep. Puppies are hard work. stick with it. Keep asking questions. It'll get better.







to your mom for what she's going through


----------



## lukebonbon

Well he is sleeping GREAT, in the bedroom, no crate and can handle 7-8 hours before he wakes up, barks like twice, gives me time to put my shoes on and take him out.

Now, if I could just get him to SHUT UP when he is put in the crate when we go out. The neighbors tell me that he will bark the entire time we are out, whether 20 minutes or 4 hours.


----------



## Tbarrios333

Try building up his crate time slowly. First, 5 mins while you are in the room and build the time up over the span of a week, with many short crate times. After that start all over with the time with you out of the room.

Also, what I do is put Denali right in the crate when I see starting to get tired. After 5 days I can already see her start to associate the crate with nap time and will actually seek it out to sleep. I always keep the door open for her and praise praise praise when she walks in on her own.

Sometimes I tell her "Crate Time", put her in the crate and toss in a stuffed Kong. She usually whines while she is licking the Kong but after a while the chewing seems to make her tired so she falls right asleep, lol.


----------



## Tbarrios333

Oh, and BTW, using this method she has learned to be in the crate with us in the same room with no crying. 
When we walk out of the room she throws a fit but that is also getting better. It's important IMO to do these exercises to avoid separation anxiety and too much stress for your dog later.


----------

